# nod în gât



## makktub

Buna,

expresia "nod in gat" poate fi folosita in sens figurat pentru a da intelesul unei nelinisti, ingrijorari continue. sau ar fi mai abordabil "cu grija pe umeri"? Contextul ar fi frica de moarte, si neincetata lupta contra cronometrului a ultimelor zile din viata unui om.

Multumesc


----------



## farscape

Expresia "nod în gât -  a se pune cuiva un nod în gât" vine de la  senzaţia pe care se presupune că o are cineva înainte să-nceapă să  plângă sau, de la a-i merge/intra cuiva cu noduri, când ceva nu merge bine sau nu  s-a desfăşurat după aşteptările celui căruia "i-a intrat cu noduri".

Indiferent  de explicaţie e vorba de o stare temporară şi expresia trebuie plasată  corect în context. De exemplu"mi-am adus amine că astăzi se fac şapte  ani de când a murit bunica şi mi s-a pus un nod în gât".

Te rog să-mi spui dacă poţi să urmăreşti explicaţiile în română sau ţi-e mai uşor în engleză.

f.


----------



## irinet

'Gândurile negre' sunt legate de moarte sau apropierea morții. 'A avea o apăsare' este o expresie care poate exprima îngrijorare.


----------



## makktub

Romanian is fine. Intr-adevar, ai dreptate, ar fi mai corecta pentru o stare emotionala de o scurta durata. 
Multumesc la amandoi pentru ajutor.

O seara (sau dupa-masa) placuta.


----------

